# Brown spot and something green



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got some algae growth in my planted goldfish tank. The tank setup is as follows:

29 gal
Two comet goldfish, one about 5", the other about 3".
About 1/4" of gravel on bottom of tank (basically a single layer of rocks about 1/4? across).
Glass cover
Plants:
1 clump Bamboo
1 Amazon sword plant
Several Ludwigia Regens
Several Anacharis
A few Bacopa
Some Java moss
Lighting:
1 Coralife fluorescent strip light (2 18 watt daylight T5 bulbs)
1 Coralife compact fluorescent strip light (1 65 watt daylight CF bulb) on legs (about 2-3" above cover.

On the back wall of the aquarium I've got brown spots with green tints here and there. I've got something green and slightly fuzzy growing on the gravel.

Pictures:


















I've been kind of loathe to use commercial anti-algae products because I am given to understand that they work by taking nutrients from the water. I'm concerned they may deplete nutrients that the plants I'm growing need.

So, what do I do about this?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know about the green fuzzy stuff on the substrate, and I could be wrong about this, but it looks like Green Dust Algae if it is hard and stuck on your glass like glue. If it is more slimy and all over the plants and some on the glass and gives off a smell like an old closet, then it may be Blue Green Algae. Some say that dosing more phosphates can help make Green Dust Algae it go away faster, otherwise it has to run its course and will eventually die and start peeling off your glass in layers. When you see this, it is recommended to make partial water changes.

My own personal experience is that it stayed on the glass of my 10 gallon tank like a hard water stain for almost 5 months. Even when I scraped it off with a credit card it would keep coming back. Around the 5 th month, I add some barley straw to a filter bag and clipped it to the tank's surface. Within a few days I started noticing clear circles on the algae deposit. After about 3 weeks, the algae had completely cleared up. I cannot say for sure if the barley straw had anything to do with this and it may just be a coincidence. Perhaps the green dust algae was on its way out when I placed the barley straw. I am also not saying that if you use barley straw your problem will go away. I was only sharing my experience and this may not work for you.

Here are some interesting links about using barley straw as an algae preventative.
http://www.pondsplus.com/Infofiles/art03.htm
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/plants/barley.htm

Here is some useful information on what causes algae and what to do about it.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html

Good luck


----------

